# Leasing a car (and commuting times)



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know a good car leasing company in Dubai? I'll be looking for a vehicle for a couple of months until i find my feet and can buy one of my own. Any idea how much it will cost on a monthly basis?

I'll be living in serviced apartments on SZR for the first month but then probably in Mankhool or Bur Dubai (I like the old-school atmosphere!). Any idea how long it will take to drive from Bur Dubai to the DIFC in rush hour?

Cheers


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

All of the companies are here so you can take your pick. I'm with Diamond Lease currently and things are well. Give yourself adequate time for pick ups and changes when the service dates are due. Cost is going to depend on what type of vehicle you desire.

Times or drives vary. Just know that new sections of roads are opening all the time and this makes things much easier. Six lanes on each side of Emirates Road between Al Ain and Arabian Ranches, it's fantastic.

If you'll be in the Burj Dubai area they are working on the metro train which should help the traffic situation, but it won't be up until next year. First Metro train delivery in March


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

Cheers, Horse!

I'll have a look at Diamond Lease.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For competitive rental rates look at

:::: 



-


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi guys, I have a commuting question!

We've just arrived, also living in serviced apartments on SZR for a month (McBook you're not in the Escape Tower by any chance?!).

I'm working near Lamcy Plaza, and my other half is very likely to be working in Internet City. Does anyone commute from Dubai Marina or Jumeirah Beach Resort area to Bur Dubai during morning rush hour? How long does it take? Is it horrendous?

We are trying to decide whether to live in the middle of our jobs and buy two cars (has anyone else done this?) or live closer to my partner's job and I'll commute down SZR.

All suggestions/ advice greatfully received! Look forward to meeting you all on 23rd


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I can't inform you as to drive times on Sheik Zayed Road, as I luckily don't have to drive it. From listening to Radio 2, 99.3, in the mornings it seems as if there is always some sort of headache happening in both directions on SZR. I've driven it a few times in the mornings around 7am and traffic hasn't been bad for me. It bottle necks around the Crowne Plaza Hotel and then the road has a divider in there. With regards to this it depends on where you need to go. Stay left to keep moving in the mornings and stay right to keep moving in the afternoons when going into Dubai from the west, if you don't have to exit in this area.

The other thing to remember about having to drive SZR every workday will be the Salik toll charges. Depending on how long you will be here keep in mind the Metro will be operational in March 2009. You can always take that from the Marina.

Overall, I would look first at where you think you want to be for your personal enjoyment and if the Marina fits that lifestyle I would do the commute. The one commute could be cheaper by not having to purchase a second vehicle. Then you get into the whole aspect of finding a parking spot at the end of the day if you don't have a second space in the building.


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

BLM, I'll be staying in Chelsea Tower but I don't arrive for another month.

I've been told by various people that the commute from Dubai Marina towards the creek isn't too bad because the majority of traffic is going in the opposite direction. Suppose that will change as more develpoment happens down there though.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

McBook said:


> BLM, I'll be staying in Chelsea Tower but I don't arrive for another month.
> 
> I've been told by various people that the commute from Dubai Marina towards the creek isn't too bad because the majority of traffic is going in the opposite direction. Suppose that will change as more develpoment happens down there though.


That is correct. The other direction is much worse as people come to Dubai from Sharjah.


-


----------

